# Pistons and Rods



## 321specv (Mar 26, 2007)

Im going to be putting the VQ35 out of a maxima into my sentra soon and was wondering if anyone knew what pistons and rods are the best for this motor. I am going to go FI and want to push 18-20 PSI. if anyone could tell me what rods and pistons are good for this build it would be great. thanks


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Talk to the 350Z/G35 guys, it's the same pistons and rods. Not too many forced induction guys here on the Maxima forum.

A few friends are running Cosworth stuff, but at $17,000 for all the Cosworth parts for a VQ35DE I assume that's a smidgen more than you wanted to spend.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

20 PSI is probably gonna be a little excessive for a VQ on stock internals.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

20psi is going to be pushing it for the front tires, transmission, differential, fuel system, nevermind the engine. 

Given that 7-9psi is already 450whp with stock compression... getting 450whp to the ground is going to be a big enough challenge, 600-50whp oughta be entertaining as hell to watch and even more fun to drive.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Moved to the 350z forum but you may want to post in All Motor or FI sections as well.


----------

